# My Sprint Cart



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I did it! I finally bit the bullet. 

I bought myself a cute little sprint cart!

I am going to go up this weekend and get it. 
Unfortunately it will take two days to drive all the way to Wisconsin and back, But I hope to be driving it by Monday, Whoo, Hoo!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I. Am. Friggin. JEALOUS!!! 

I demand pictures, ya hear!

Enjoy!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> I. Am. Friggin. JEALOUS!!!
> 
> I demand pictures, ya hear!
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks!


:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Very Nice.......


.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Ahh I love it!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That is awesome looking! Congratulations!!


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, my gosh, I need it! Sprint is definitely THE cart I want (well, for the phase of driving we're at). Taffy, if I recall, your guy isn't much bigger than mine, I could so easily throw that in my truck bed in the dead of night... :twisted:

Yours is a flashy little thing with those fenders and dash!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Taffy, I do believe you are trying to make us jealous, me in particular. I'd have about the same drive as you but from a different direction. I was reading that another maker sets those hard rubber tires in to a recessed channel in the rims to prevent them slipping off, apparently a common complaint. I don't know if Frey's are but now it's something I'd look for.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Saddlebag come on down, lets have lunch, and pick up our carts.

I had been emailing them back and forth for about 3 months. I called just to ask some questions. I talked to Lance. But anyway he said that they had one in stock that they just made and if I bought it soon, he would give me a good deal. I said how much? It had more options than I could afford. He said $600 off retail, I said make it $700 and I will get it this weekend. He said okay. I couldn't back out then.

Check their FB page, they just made this cart, and posted it on their FB March 8th.
It was a large pony but change the wheels and the shafts and Presto a large horse. So unless it is a mini they can change to fit most any horse. So check the stuff they have in stock on their website to, they are willing to negotiate.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is ADORABLE!!! Are you going to bring it(and Pilgrim, and yourself) to Gayla this year? 

Nancy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When the economy is on the decline American businesses are more inclined to give a discount if asked. Not Canadians and it's their downfall. Taffy, I'm so sick of all the snow and cold, if we met I'm liable to follow you home. We had another Arctic blast last night so after a few days of melt, the yard is dangerously slick. You are going to have to post pics of you and your fine new cart.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I got it!!

First drive!!

Man, was it nice. I love this cart.

I kid you not, I had to catch my breath when I saw it! It was that nice,


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A fine turnout and I am jealous. I'm trying to envision my coal black TWH in that set up instead of that handsome buckskin.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh gorgeous, I can just feel the itch in my wallet now.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Congratulations on a fine dressage jig. 
I think we all here want to see more pictures of it and your horse. 
Good luck with your buy of jig


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*sprint cart.*

thats a very nice cart you have there.
it would be nice to line it out in pink or blue to make it realy stand out.
thats a beautiful picture of you and pilgrim.
and congratulations on your purchase of a fine cart.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you put on that coat did you realize how well the color works with the horse and seat? It really ties it together.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

That's gorgeous! I still need to get a decent training cart. Have been keeping an eye out for one for months. If I can scrape together the money I just want to buy one new and get it shipped! What is the name of the company and do they ship?


----------



## charming (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice 

I looked into a Sprint too, but shipping to Canada (or buying from a retailers already in Canada) is far too expensive for me.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------

